# things to help get rid of derealization/depersonalization



## ant (Jun 18, 2010)

is there anything that you guys do to kinda help get rid of it. for me its closing my eyes and thinking "if none of this was real i wouldnt be able to feel the ground or hear the clock ticking or the birds chirping" stuff like that


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Anything unpredictable, anything that would normally trigger emotions, good music, driving my motorcycle (fast) and I'm going to try skydiving.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Meditation can help


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Meditation can help


only for a short amount of time, the ones who are supposed to last long can also make it worse.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the things that have helped me the most longterm have been the DPmanual, sublingual B complex, phosphatidylserine, rhodiola rosea, fish oil, and socializing.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> the things that have helped me the most longterm have been the DPmanual, sublingual B complex, phosphatidylserine, rhodiola rosea, fish oil, and socializing.


Any way to get DPManual for free?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

well truthfully dpmanual is what i used. although i think the linden method is a much more in depth and more helpful version of the DPmanual. also it's the only one i have a link for lol.

http://rapidshare.com/files/113408903/The_Linden_Method_Anti-Anxiety_Program.zip


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> well truthfully dpmanual is what i used. although i think the linden method is a much more in depth and more helpful version of the DPmanual. also it's the only one i have a link for lol.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/113408903/The_Linden_Method_Anti-Anxiety_Program.zip


Thanks


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

test


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Xerei said:


> test


Click on link. Click free user. Wait for timer. Download.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> the things that have helped me the most longterm have been the DPmanual, sublingual B complex, phosphatidylserine, rhodiola rosea, fish oil, and socializing.


Thanks tommy, that just reminds me. I need to buy more fish oil tonight.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Socializing and keeping myself busy and distracted help the most. Sitting around the house is the worst thing you can do. I have been talking vitamin b and fish oil not sure if they are helping but I think slowly I am getting better. I also use these drops called rescue remedy that takes away anxiety and it helps a lot. All natural too!


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> well truthfully dpmanual is what i used. although i think the linden method is a much more in depth and more helpful version of the DPmanual. also it's the only one i have a link for lol.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/113408903/The_Linden_Method_Anti-Anxiety_Program.zip


It asks for a password after you download it and want access to the files mate


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

did you click the free user side. i don't know why it asks for a password. thats the link i used to get it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

cm0102 said:


> It asks for a password after you download it and want access to the files mate


It works for me


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

try using the password linmet28.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> try using the password linmet28.


I don't even think people need the password to download it. They just have to ignore the premium download stuff and wait for the download to be processed.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i know, but to access one of the files in the download you need that password so i was just putting it out there in case that was the one they needed


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> i know, but to access one of the files in the download you need that password so i was just putting it out there in case that was the one they needed


ok nm lol Now i know what you mean. sorry


----------

